# Other Pet Forums



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I know lots of people on here have other animals besides hedgehogs and I was wondering if anyone belongs to a forum for any of their other pets.

I belong to talk budgies, I am HeatherA. This is the web site: http://talkbudgies.com/

I am not on talk budgies nearly as often. It seems much bigger and it is harder to keep up with all of the new people and posts.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am on a heck of a lot of other forums, because of all the pets I have (and some that I don't!). :lol: I'm on Paw Talk, GooseMoose, ferret forums, mouse forums, rat forums, reptile forums, etc. Keeps me busy. :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL how did I know that you would be first to answer me LizardGirl. I would love to have all the pets that you do. What are the mouse forums you belong to? I never found one.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm on The Fun Mouse (their attitude is a bit... different I'll admit), Fancy Mice Breeders, and then some forums have mouse sections.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL different how? I checked it out but it won't let me register so I'll take a closer look at it later.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Different as in they have very stong opinions as to what people are allowed to join and what you aren't allowed to do in order to stay a member. Mention one thing you've ever done wrong in care, and don't take their advice (aka info shoving down throat) like it was sent from heaven, you're out. :shock: Going through their member list there are nearly as many banned members as ones that aren't. But they do have good info and there aren't really any other mouse only forums. :roll:


----------

